# [amd64] emul-linux-x86-qtlibs

## cloc3

mi servono le librerie qt a 32 bit, ma mi sono piantato su questo blocco, da cui non riesco a uscire:

```

dell ~ # emerge -1 app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=media-libs/audiofile-0.3.6-r1[abi_x86_32(-)]".

(dependency required by "app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20131008-r2[abi_x86_32]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20131008-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-20131008" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs" [argument])

```

come potrei fare?

----------

## djinnZ

Si direbbe che capitano tutte a te... e nell'altrui dolore chi è altrettanto, se non più sfigato gode...   :Twisted Evil: 

Profferita la battutaccia di rito, atta solo a (s)qualificare il mio livello intellettivo mi spieghi perché usi le instabili?

 *emerge -1aDNuv app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs wrote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild     U  ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20130516 [20130111] 0 kB
> ...

 

da una rapida verifica mi pare che il problema sia un banale errore di versione; o chi ha scritto l'ebuild ha dimenticato di fare il commit dell'ebuild -r1 quando ha tirato su le modifiche o il pacchetto -r1 non è mai esistito ed è un refuso.

Ti tocca per forza aprire un bug.

Come workaround potresti fare una copia in overlay per avere la versione -r1.

----------

## cloc3

vero.

credo di avere un particolarissimo sesto senso per cacciarmi nei guai.

non ho sviluppato altrettanto, però, il settimo senso, per cavarmela dopo.

non capisco le tue osservazioni sulla versione instabile (a me la app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-20131008 sembra stabile), nè quella sulla versione r1.

di quale versione r1 stai parlando?

mi sembra piuttosto di avere un problema di multilib.

tra l'altro, smanettando un po' a caso, il problema descritto sopra ha cambiato aspetto.

per qualche strana combinazione astrale, infatti, la libreria a 32 bit per audiofile è stata compilata, però:

```

dell ~ # emerge -pv emul-linux-x86-qtlibs 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "media-libs/opencore-amr[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?]".

(dependency required by "media-video/ffmpeg-0.10.10" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20131008-r1[abi_x86_32]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-20131008" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "emul-linux-x86-qtlibs" [argument])

```

prima di postare su bugzilla, vorrei chiarirmi un altro po' il funzionamento delle multilibs.

----------

## djinnZ

A me la dava instabile, comunque qtlib richiede medialibs che a sua volta richiede soundlibs, il problema è che in soundlibs c'è una richiesta per >=media-libs/audiofile-0.3.6-r1 ma audiofile arriva solo a audiofile-0.3.6 la versione ...-r1 non esiste in portage.

Probabilmente è un refuso, quindi c'è da aprire un bug.

Mi sa che l'ebuild di soundlibs è pieno di errori.

----------

## cloc3

la 0.3.6-r1 è stabile proprio perché è l'unica a supportare le multilib.

comunque, il blocco che avevo postato all'inizio si è risolto da sè.

probabilmente dopo aver installato la versione instabile di nas (misteri della fede).

il guaio, adesso, è il secondo blocco. leggendo gli ebuild, sembra un blocco ciclico.

ne ho fatto un baco ufficiale.

speriamo.

----------

## cloc3

 :Crying or Very sad:   dolore.

è andata in un can't fix.

molti ebuild (come opencore-amr) supportano nominalmente il multilib, ma la use flag è mascherata a livello di profilo.

la procedura che mi è stata indicata nel bug funziona, ma significa anche che il grado di stabilità del mio sistema è notevolmente diminuito, per aver voluto aggiungere un solo pacchetto particolare.

----------

